

Aspect-Oriented Programming and ARAnalytics - AshFurrow
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2014/08/04/aspect-oriented-programming-and-aranalytics/

======
orta
As the author of ARAnalytics it's been really cool to see this DSL approach to
analytics. It means that the code associated with doing all analytics is kept
separate from all the application code. This keeps code well compartmentalized
and simple.

Good work Ash.

